# Would the Knicks be better off trading Vujanic's rights?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If he refuses to come over next season or even make a commitment to playing in NY the season after, would they be better off trading his rights to a low 1st round pick?

I am sure some team perhaps like the Spurs whom are always trading away their picks, would like his rights.

If it's true he is afraid to come over, like some suggest, what could be the harm?

If the Knicks gave Lampe the money, I am sure they would do the same for Vujanic, so by that logic, I can't see how money is a factor for him staying in Europe.

-Petey


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

How about this: He likes Europe over the states. (Like Bodiroga)

Im not saying its true but it could be.

I can tell you one thing after watching him on multiple occansions: He is really, really, really good and i think his game would translate just fine to the NBA.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I can understand that, I went to college, and live near where I grew up, but he did put himself into the draft.

-Petey


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Which means that he MUST prefer New York over Europe?
Again, I dont know if thats the reason he stays in Europe but it could be the case.

With all respect to Frank Williams but id take Vujanic in a heartbeat.
It wont happen this year and will most likely not happen next year neither so lets just go with Williams and see how good he can become.
Its not like its not rebuilding time in New York anyway.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

When you put yourself into the draft you know that you can end up anywhere, but that comes with the profession. IF he wasnt ready to play in New york, Cleavland, Memphis, LA, or where ever else he shouldnt have entered the Draft.

The only things that comes to mind is that he used the draft to get teams in the euro league to offer him more money. Sure as a rookie in the Nba you make less money but once your rookie term is up and if your as good as Vujanic is supposed to be then you will get the big bucks, so money shouldnt be a big issue. Im thinking that he never intended to come to the league in the first place. I think he is happy being a super star overthere and doesnt want to risk becoming a nobdy in the states. If he doesnt want to come to the league because he doesnt want to play for the knicks, then i say tuff, keep his rights and make sure that if he doesnt play for the knicks that he doesnt play peroid. Besides if he doesnt come over next season i gotta think that other teams would have a hard time beileving that he is still coming over so why would they trade a pick for him?


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

I don't think trading his rights away is a good idea at all unless the Knicks are using him to get either an established PG or a PG who looks pretty promising. Trading for a late first rounder isn't a very good idea in my mind. Chances are, Milos is better than any player that could be drafted in that position.

He's going to play with the Knicks Summer League team next Summer though...he and Goran Ristanovic (his agent) have already said that this will *definitely* happen. Perhaps he genuinely needs this extra year of time with Skipper Bologna to get NBA-ready...the Summer League experience should show him that he IS ready.

Here's my problem with this whole situation: the fact that he really seems ignorant of the Knick organization. Milos said to a newspaper in Belgrade after signing that contract with Skipper that he'd rather be playing in Europe than riding the bench in America. *That alone* tells me that Milos just isn't very aware of the situation in New York. How can Milos not know that his competition for the starting PG spot is not competition that should be feared? Chances are, Milos would be able to win playing time over Frank Williams and it would not exactly be "difficult" to beat out Eisley as well. The PG spot in New York is *wide open*, yet he doesn't seem like he's aware of that. He must think that he has to be in his absoulte PRIME to win the spot, and that's why he doesn't really want to come over quite yet.

There have been those reports saying that Layden offered him a pretty fat contract offer with a little over half of the MLE, but he and his agent declined anyway. Ristanovic himself said that it wasn't about the money. And that's why I genuinely believe that Milos recognizes the holes in his game and he wants to use this experience to fix them to MAKE SURE he'll get playing time, despite the fact that he is probably ready *right now*.

So I think that just giving up on him and trading him for another pick is a bad idea. Let's wait it out and see what happens. His trade value right now has to be the lowest it's going to be, unless he decides not to come over next season as well. So let's just see what happens with Milos instead of rushing to get ANYTHING out of him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trueorfalse</b>!
> Which means that he MUST prefer New York over Europe?
> Again, I dont know if thats the reason he stays in Europe but it could be the case.
> 
> ...


No, he put himself into the draft because he wants to play in the NBA. He has not signed because he doesn't want to play for the Knicks and in NY... so if that is the case, should they trade him?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> When you put yourself into the draft you know that you can end up anywhere, but that comes with the profession. IF he wasnt ready to play in New york, Cleavland, Memphis, LA, or where ever else he shouldnt have entered the Draft.
> 
> The only things that comes to mind is that he used the draft to get teams in the euro league to offer him more money. Sure as a rookie in the Nba you make less money but once your rookie term is up and if your as good as Vujanic is supposed to be then you will get the big bucks, so money shouldnt be a big issue. Im thinking that he never intended to come to the league in the first place. I think he is happy being a super star overthere and doesnt want to risk becoming a nobdy in the states. If he doesnt want to come to the league because he doesnt want to play for the knicks, then i say tuff, keep his rights and make sure that if he doesnt play for the knicks that he doesnt play peroid. Besides if he doesnt come over next season i gotta think that other teams would have a hard time beileving that he is still coming over so why would they trade a pick for him?


I like your line of thinking and I agree he should play anywhere (including NY, and also why he might have entered the draft (to get more euro money)... 

If I were the Spurs, the Kings or the Nets (not as much as we are minutes from NY) GM I would take a chance on him. Our picks would be low, couldn't yeild quality like Vujanic, but the Spurs have Turk, Parker and Manu (Played in the Italian league); the Kings have Divac, Peja; the Nets have signed Zoran and have the rights to Krstic. Anyway maybe these guys have played with or against Vujanic before, they can drop him a phone call once in a while.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Positive Role Model</b>!
> I don't think trading his rights away is a good idea at all unless the Knicks are using him to get either an established PG or a PG who looks pretty promising. Trading for a late first rounder isn't a very good idea in my mind. Chances are, Milos is better than any player that could be drafted in that position.
> 
> He's going to play with the Knicks Summer League team next Summer though...he and Goran Ristanovic (his agent) have already said that this will *definitely* happen. Perhaps he genuinely needs this extra year of time with Skipper Bologna to get NBA-ready...the Summer League experience should show him that he IS ready.
> ...


Honestly I couldn't think it's a money factor either, maybe you are right and he just isn't confident in himself yet, and with time and Lampe he will feel comfortable. I am sure they will play together in the Summer League. I look forward to NJ-NY's future pg situation with Zoran and Vujanic, should be fun for a few years to watch.

-Petey


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Perhaps Vujanic doesn't see himself as a point guard in the NBA.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Perhaps Vujanic doesn't see himself as a point guard in the NBA.


You mean he is practicing on his shooting to be a SG, he does appear to score alot.

Or do you mean he just doesn't want to play in the NBA?

-Petey


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> When you put yourself into the draft you know that you can end up anywhere, but that comes with the profession. IF he wasnt ready to play in New york, Cleavland, Memphis, LA, or where ever else he shouldnt have entered the Draft.


Steve Francis anyone?

Point beeing, alot of players enter the draft with no love for a struggling NBA team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trueorfalse</b>!
> 
> 
> Steve Francis anyone?
> ...


So should they trade him?

-Petey


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nope, Williams and Vujanic are Knicks pointguards of the future.
Williams is the better slasher and Vujanics is the better shooter. They compliment each other too well, I say keep them both and let them develope.

Just seen Russia loose to Israel bur I must say that I LOVE Monya and the developement his had. Just a wonderfull player all around, if Knicks have any chance of drafting him next year Id say go for it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

But there is the chance that he will not sign, as you mentioned Francis, do you think he eventually will? Will it be soon enough?

-Petey


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

What is soon enough? Knicks will, for a couple of years, be a mediocre team and Vujanics skills will not be the difference maker. The difference will be when Knicks can get a good piece in the middle. (Or if the rest of the league will commit a collective harakiri)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Excellent point. The Knicks don't think their fans can deal with rebuilding, it seems otherwise here. I was going with their perception of win now.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

After this year we will know. If he tears up the Euro league again, then we should shouldn't we should instead doll out some ward/Knight money and get him over here. If he stinks up the joint I think we will trade him away instantly.


I am kinda on the fence. On one hand why the hell is jerking us around, I mean really he got drafted so come here and play and develop. Why does he need europe for that. If it's about money.... well you came to the right country gives us 3 years and unless your a retard with finances, you won't have to worry about money again. I just don't know if this kid is scared or over-hyped or if he just looking for a big payday.


----------

